# Proper adjustment of Clutch on 1737 Case Uniloader.



## TJ MAX (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello grease monkeys, and thanks for opening your door.

I have a major adjustment before I can put my skid steer to work.
Have both side panels off and want to make a fine tune adjustment to Clutch.
Found the adjustment Lines on side of clutch but need to know which way to turn.
One is forward and one reverse I understand. Also heard that the control arm should 
have a 3" travel in perfect position. Mine is about 5" or 6" at the moment.
and right side is off by about (adjustment Line) an inch or so.
Do we undo the set screw and turn which way???? Forward....Reverse?????
Clockwise or CounterClockwise????
Many Thanks from MN......Land of 10,000 Lakes!!!!
Reguards TJ


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TJ,

You need to get a service manual for your 1737 Case Uniloader. There are numerous sources on the internet and also check out ebay.


----------



## TJ MAX (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello sixbales,

I have a service manual for 1700 1737 1740,
But it does not indicate which way to turn, or how to properly to adjust.


----------

